# Blitzen - 5ml bubble replacement glass



## DougP (2/6/18)

Any vendor have stock of these


----------



## geekvape (6/6/18)

Hi,

We are Geekvape offical store,please order it by following link:
https://www.geekvape.com/store/blitzen-rta-replacement-glass-tube.html

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (6/6/18)

geekvape said:


> Hi,
> 
> We are Geekvape offical store,please order it by following link:
> https://www.geekvape.com/store/blitzen-rta-replacement-glass-tube.html



Thank you for the response I found one locally

Reactions: Like 1


----------

